# snow Turkey



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well it was a white out in southern utah only shot I had so and down a Turkey then stop on my way home and shot 3 quail


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats! Got a story on the turkey?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice work Richard!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Richard, good job on the turkey, should be a nice change from eating ducks.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Richard are the quail strarting to show up again? Nice job on that turkey. and please continue to take care of that blue cooler.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Dang, Richard, you are always getting into the birds it seems. Nice work!


----------

